

Award winning kids evolution book cannot find an American publisher - sidcool
http://news.discovery.com/human/evolution-book-110916.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1

======
bostonpete
I'm pretty sure you botched the title of your submission. The book failed to
find an American publisher and _later_ went on to win the award.

